# Kicker ZR amps compared to today any good?



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

I can say I have owned them 3 or 4 times and never ran them. well I am thinking of running a pair again...a zr240 and zr460.

Only thing is I dont want to go backwards. I am using a d5 300.2 for front and its pretty strong. definitey underated.

I just have always like the zr kickers and these are the SE models with the silver polished fins.


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

JAX, I just replied to your PM. I haven't tested any of the Kicker ZR amps, but the guys over at amp-performance.de have. You have to search for them on google then use google translate, unless you can read German. I'll post results for the ZR-240 and ZR-360 as tested by amp-performance.de:

Nominal power measured according to DIN 45500 and 1% distortion at 13.5 V


> *Kicker ZR240*
> 
> 1 x 98 watts into 4 ohms Channel 1
> 2 × 98 watts channel 1 + 2 at 4 ohms at 13.8 V supply voltage
> ...





> *Kicker ZR360*
> 
> 1 x 150 watts into 4 ohms Channel 1
> 2 x 150 watt channel 1 + 2 at 4 ohms
> ...


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks for the replies. 

I decided not to get them and keep what I have a little longer and work on my sub. my amps are fine. my sub is not ideal for my xtant.


----------



## bamelanc (Sep 13, 2009)

bigdwiz said:


> JAX, I just replied to your PM. I haven't tested any of the Kicker ZR amps, but the guys over at amp-performance.de have. You have to search for them on google then use google translate, unless you can read German. I'll post results for the ZR-240 and ZR-360 as tested by amp-performance.de:
> 
> Nominal power measured according to DIN 45500 and 1% distortion at 13.5 V


You are one helpful son-of-a-gun!


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

bamelanc said:


> You are one helpful son-of-a-gun!


Glad to help out :blush:

<<<<< But you'd never know by my "Rep Power" that any of my posts are useful?


----------



## JAX (Jun 2, 2006)

So nobody answering this post actually ran these amps ?


----------



## Shinju (Jul 11, 2008)

JAX said:


> So nobody answering this post actually ran these amps ?


They are nice but I think you can do better, they are freaking CURRENT HOGS for the output they make.

the ZR240 had more current draw then my M100 at full tilt bridged 2ohm.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

I used those exclusively over the Rockfords back in the day. Loved them, owned every model, including DX and XS. Gobs of clean power. But like stated above, the need lots of current. If I had a HO alt and a battery bank in every car I have owned, I prob would still be using them.


----------



## mires (Mar 5, 2011)

The ZR240 was one of the first amps I ever owned. I bought it with 2 Comp VR 10's of the same era in a sealed box for 100$  I was too stupid to know it would run 2 ohms bridged and give me a hell of a lot more power. Yet another car audio regret. I let that stuff go with the truck when I sold it. I would love to have it all back today.


----------

